# Deck full of Tree Rats



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Who needs to sit in the cold and wet forest waiting for a meager 2-3 squirrels.
A hand full of corn and I've got 7 grays and 4 blacks on the deck every morning.
Their athletics are fun to watch, 18 month old granddaughter thinks they're the greatest.
They won't stay together for a group shot, max is 7.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice pic. I counted 13 fox squirrels at my grandmas the other day. I think I got 9 in this pic.


----------

